# This works for my anxiety



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

This regimen has greatly reduced my anxiety and I am able to socialize alittle but I still feel I am an introvert.

I feel so much less worried and I dont have as many racing/negative thoughts. I feel happier and I can now somewhat approach others.

I take all in the morning. 

- B12 (1,000 mcg)
- Vitamin D (1,000 IU)
- Niacinamide (250 mg)
- Omega 3 EPA/DHA EPA 300 DHA 200 (1,500 mg) 
- Rhodilia Rosea (800 mg)
- Magnesium Citrate (225 mg)
- GNC Mens NourishHair----- Contains 2,000 mcg of biotin---(Take 2 pills daily) 

What else do you think I should add to this ? I want to get something that decreases my introverted personality 

You might want to try Magnesium Taurate because Citrate kinda gives a mild upset stomach.
Omega 3 gives me fish taste burps*

I drink plenty of water also.

SA really sucks because when you have massive anxiety it projects to others to keep away from you. Thats the worst thing about this disorder. I hope this stuff keeps working for me because now when I talk with people they are more likely to stay around me and continue conversations rather than walk away from me.

In all honesty, I think a person must take certain vitamins, nootropic drugs, etc... in order to slow down social anxiety. Those who claim that their social anxiety was cured through therapy or even changing their attitudes are probably fooling themselves. 

This regimen is not the cure but it "lowers the volume" on my anxiety and social fear. I am now greeting people that generally I would avoid because of social fear.

I hope this regimen keeps working


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad this helps you, and I do hope it keeps working for you, but as far as i'm concerned, meds & drugs just cover the symptons and don't actually fix the problem - that's why therapy is important.

It gets to the root of the problem and is able to change thought processes to reduce heavily or rid of SA.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

why would you want to decrease your introversion? knowing and enjoying that you are an introvert helps you interact in life with a better sense of "self." i used to think that i lacked social skills and just did not fit in...

but now that i have researched introversion and embraced that part of me i feel like i can socialize even better and more confidently. in a way it's like encouraging my introversion has helped me get over the negative aspect of it.

anyway, you should look into this supplement called SAMe, it has really helped me with depression and feeling positive. it doesn't directly affect anxiety, but with a more positive outlook the anxiety fades to a manageable level for the most part. i'm thinking about starting a thread about it since it helped me so much... 

a good company that makes it is Naturemade and their SAMe product is called Mood Plus. seriously i highly recommend it

and about the fish burps, just take the omega-3 before you sleep so you don't have to worry about it during the day.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

Im on day two of using this regimen, its still working great. This regimen and being faithful to Christ both have improved my situation


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

Add yoga to it. 
Learn the basic sun salutation from youtube and try to keep a single stretch for a count of 100. For some reason, stretch and holding a muscle does wonders for relaxation. Add Deep breathing. The fast heart beat will greatly reduce.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad to hear Christ is helping you.

I would definitely up your Vitamin D to at least 2000 IU. I take 7500 IU in the winter. People can absorb 1000's of IU's of Vitamin D with just 10-15 minutes in the sun.

If you take fish oil it is advisable to take Vitamin E (I'd recommend a full spectrum Vitamin E like Jarrow FamiliE).

I would also switch to a better form of Magnesium. I think Citrate is pretty worthless (used as a laxative in high doses). I would highly recommend either Glycinate or Orotate as they are best absorbed. I just ordered some Orotate as I found it cheaper than Gylcinate.

Perhaps add some plain Taurine. I take 2g a day. I don't think it has helped my SA but it is great for your body.

Take some Vitamin C and a multivitamin to help your body in ways that may not be so related to SA.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

will 2000 IU of Vitamin D be overdosing?


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

dyssomnia said:


> why would you want to decrease your introversion? knowing and enjoying that you are an introvert helps you interact in life with a better sense of "self." i used to think that i lacked social skills and just did not fit in...
> 
> but now that i have researched introversion and embraced that part of me i feel like i can socialize even better and more confidently. in a way it's like encouraging my introversion has helped me get over the negative aspect of it.


THANK YOU!!! :clap:clap:clap
I agree so much. I wish more people would separate introversion from social anxiety, and realize that introversion actually has advantages.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

knightbird123 said:


> Those who claim that their social anxiety was cured through therapy or even changing their attitudes are probably fooling themselves.


Not necessarily. Different things work for different people.
Sometimes, too, people claim therapy doesn't work when they never had the right mentality for it in the first place. If one goes in strongly believing therapy doesn't work, it won't, as it requires an open mind and work on part of the patient to work.

Glad supplements are helping you.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

knightbird123 said:


> will 2000 IU of Vitamin D be overdosing?


Absolutely not. As I said, people can absorb 1000's of IU's by being in the sun for just 10-15 minutes. Search on pubmed if you want studies. There are tons of studies out there saying just how beneficial Vitamin D is for your body. I would definitely recommend at least 2000 IU if not higher (as I do since I don't get much sun at all).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Definitely add l-tryptophan, inositol, folate and vitamin B6 to that stack -- they've worked wonders for me. For making yourself more sociable, try ordering some selegiline and DL-phenylalanine (or phenylethylamine) online. The combo is incredibly powerful, so be careful with dose. Remember to occasionally substitute in tyrosine for DLPA/PEA as they can deplete dopamine and noradrenaline leading to the old stimulant crash. If you ever experience it, eat some tryosine and possibly other aminos to replenish yourself .

The form of magnesium you're using is citrate, which causes diarrhea. I use magnesium malate and can take upwards of 900mg elemental magnesium (6000mg malate) without any sign of "loosening" if ya know what I mean. There are a few others that don't cause gastrointestinal problems too.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I take all these pills at about 7am and I noticed that by 11am I can feel the full calming effects. The calming lasts for about the rest of the day.

I ordered some flaxseed oil, taurine, spirulina and some other stuff


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I also take B-12, B-Complex, and Omega 3.
Along with those I also take some Iron and Zinc supplements and Vitamin E pills.

I think they really do make a difference. 
Also I've noticed that Vitamin E really helps my skin, for those who might have problems with their skin. Just FYI.

I'd like to try yoga sometime as well.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I can vouch for magnesium taurate, awesome form of magnesium, the best I have tried. Mag orotate is good too but u need to take large amounts to get a good elemental dose. All other supps listed did not help me at all, so I went on meds, and now that I have nardil I'm never looking back.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I just tampered with my original regimen and now I do not feel that "calming effect" so this really sucks. I dont think I built up a tolerance. I think something that I added is canceling something else out.

Also I had dropped the GNC Nourishhair so that might contain something that is producing this calming effect. It could be the high dose of Biotin in Nourishhair or possibly Zinc or something else...........

I will now go back to my original regimen as is shown as the 1st post in this tread. I hope to see if I can narrow down to what exactly gave me that "calming sensation"


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

Omega 3 really does a good job in putting my mind at ease. You know, all these vitamins/supplements have decreased my anxiety by alot however I am definitely still not sociable. I am still shying away when I see someone, especially when its a group of people. 

I have noticed that with the anxiety decrease I am more able to cope with talking to someone without rushing my words.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Good to see you are getting these benefits from taking the vitamins and minerals. Pretty much all the supps you are taking are recommended all over the internet for depression and anxiety. I have tried them all and frankly most of them make me feel worse, probably through detox reactions or my body just doesnt need them or want them. I personally take a med (nardil) and supplements as I find this better than taking only one kind of therapy. 

If you want to stick exclusively to supps though, I would look into the nootropics more, particularly phenibut, picamilon, alpha gpc, the racetams etc, as in my experience they have been superior to any other nutritional supplements I have taken in relieving depression, anxiety and supplying energy, and they also have health benefits of their own.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I always feel like throwing up after swallowing all these pills at one time. I need to find another way to digest this stuff. Maybe I can get some vitamins in liquid form. What do u guys think?

I used to be able to swallow this stuff with no problem. Now it seems I cant. Maybe my body creates more acid causing a reflex or maybe I have developed some kind of psychological fear of swallowing too many pills.

Of the phenibut, picamilon, alpha gpc, the racetams etc, what do u recommend as the most effective for anxiety ?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

knightbird123 said:


> I always feel like throwing up after swallowing all these pills at one time. I need to find another way to digest this stuff. Maybe I can get some vitamins in liquid form. What do u guys think?


Rectal administration? Smoking them? I dunno, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

taurine is the only one to help my depression and well being.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

rectal administration.......interesting..........how to I go about doing that?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think you want to know. It probably would work anyway.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

knightbird123 said:


> This regimen has greatly reduced my anxiety and I am able to socialize alittle but I still feel I am an introvert.
> 
> I feel so much less worried and I dont have as many racing/negative thoughts. I feel happier and I can now somewhat approach others.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how that all helps you. I once took 5-HTP it made me think more positively and I felt like I had less anxiety but in turn I realize itw as placebo. It's alll about getting out of the habit of thinking about what others are thinking and into the habit of being yourself.


----------



## thepostman (Feb 26, 2009)

Vine_of_Sodom said:


> I don't understand how that all helps you. I once took 5-HTP it made me think more positively and I felt like I had less anxiety but in turn I realize itw as placebo. It's alll about getting out of the habit of thinking about what others are thinking and into the habit of being yourself.


I would tend to agree with this. After my supplementation journey of the past month, trying a variety of amino acids/minerals/herbs to combat my social anxiety and free floating anxiety/fear of panic attacks I came to realize it was simply my life and external factors causing my anxiety. A month ago I was under a lot of stress from a job promotion and having to learn a lot of new skills, plus I was dealing with rejection from a girl I know, so it was a stressful time, obviously causing more anxiety. A month has passed, I'm more comfortable with my job and there's a new girl at work I think I might have a chance with, so I'm feeling more hopeful and optimistic, and my anxiety has switched into a brighter mood and more confidence without the supplements.

I'm not gonna sit here and dismiss supplements as a legit form of treatment since some people legitimately could use them if they have a B vitamin or magnesium deficiency or whatever. If they work then that's great, even if it's because of the placebo effect. But I suggest not counting on them to solve your mood problems; they shouldn't be the cornerstone of recovery but they might be good for a little mental boost. At best they should be like 10% of your total effort.

tl;dr There's no magic pill or pills, basically.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the pills I take help to decrease the level of my anxiety and stop my mind from processing negative thoughts.

The vitamins are definitely doing something. The only thing that cannot be cured is this shyness barrier but I think that more has to do with the way my brain is perceiving things. Perception is reality. SA is such a problem because it causes you to perceive yourself and situations in a negative light.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else mentioned this but take enteric coated fish oil to get rid of ht fishy after taste, unless you are using the liquid, i dont know how you're taking it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

knightbird123 said:


> rectal administration.......interesting..........how to I go about doing that?


Step by step guide:


Shove pills into anus.
?

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## RagaMuffin (Mar 27, 2009)

I like lemon flavored fish oil... Then all I burp is the lemon, which actually tastes good. And I agree that taking Vitamin E is just as important.

I've tried a lot of supplements... I noticed a better outlook at times while taking Sam-e, and also 5-HTP... they were helpful but honestly not enough to help me out of severe depression... nothing has worked as well as the meds for those times. St. John's wort did nothing for me, a few different amino acids I tried did nothing, kava did nothing, B vitamins did nothing (but brands and everyone's bodies are different). Magnesium seems to really help me relax, but I'm used to taking it after a stressful event, usually at night before sleep. Also, I've tried Bazi juice with good results... increased energy, mental clarity and better mood... but it didn't get rid of the anxiety and I couldnt really afford it.  Soon tho I will try straight Acai juice from the health food store where I work and take that instead. The high antioxidant juices are supposed to have a good effect on mood and overall health, and I believe they do.

I am also of the belief that there are no magic pills or supplements.... however, I think that feeding ur body healthful things continuously over a period of time and being dedicated to it can help tremendously. I just think it has to be a total mindset of how you want to live your life or it really won't help much. What you eat, how you think, and how active you are take precedence over supplements. For me, taking supplements helps me pay more attention to those things too.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have good news. I have narrowed down and identified what is really working for me. B-100 and Niacinamide is what seems to be helping my anxiety. 

How much Niacinamide can I take daily without toxicity? So far I just take 350mg once in the morning. 

Does the body build up a toleration for Niacinamide?


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

what vitamins or supplements help prevent niacinamide from harming the liver?

i take magnesium citrate


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

With B100 and Niacinamide at 500mg-----> I get about a total of 600mg of Niacinamide because the B100 already contains about a 100mg. 

I feel my mind has some pressure. I think I may go back to 250mg of Niacinamide. 500mg might be too much


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

Freesix88 

Do you take a B-complex along with the 500mg niacinamide? 

What else works for you?


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

besides B-100, what else can be combined niacinamide to enhance its affects?


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone every try flush-free niacin, how does it compare to niacinamide?


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried about 850mg of niacinamide in the morning. I had vommited so I will probaby stick with 600mg


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

this niacinamide definitely keeps my mind from fabricating negative thoughts which in turn makes me nervous and aggressive. When I take this stuff I feel somewhat content with things. I seem to not get so pissed or frustrated. Anyone know of any other vitamin or supplement that calms the mind?

I dont seem to see a difference in taking 600 to 800 so I will definitely stick with taking 600. 
800mg jus made me throwup.

Niacinamide kinda has a buzz effect on the eyes. I cant really describe it. Its kinda cool


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

Niacinamide has not helped me with my social phobia. I am still avoiding people like the plague.


----------

